# riding colors



## Nefarious

Haha, I know what you mean. It sounds somewhat stupid, but I try and theme my gear when I can. I hate looking like a damn rainbow. For me it's black/white/grey/light blue. I try and stick around those when I can. I've got a Quiksilver coat that I love. Grey with bits of blue.


----------



## 51bombed

i try to keep my outfits themed too, but in the end i wanna stay as warm and dry as possible with minimal bulk...dont get me wrong, i wouldnt care to ride in a lime green setup if it was what i had. this season i'm riding tan(kinda) boots, burton ronin pants(snow leopard) kinda look off whitish/reallllyy light tan areas. white&black gloves. basically what you see in my avatar + those pants and boots.

sidenote: picked up that jacket from a local board shop..(ambush board co) first 686 jacket, hella warm even in -11 degrees with the liner in maine.


----------



## thtrussiankid01

shit i forgot to write my colors
i try to get the yellow and green in, get that Jamaican vibe, and whats awesome my board is green and yellow. 150 Artifact with green contrabands
i have some green spyder pant and a yellow rome jacket,
i really like the earthy tones but on the mountain i feel like i need something brighter


----------



## 51bombed

i found some sick setup options that came out for the '11 season that were in the jamaican themes... was close to going rasta myself


----------



## ryannorthcott

love the lime green and blue combo.


----------



## 51bombed

the lime green/blue makes me want skittles. lots of them.
sidenote: kinda like that combo too


----------



## BliND KiNK

My cold weather jacket is a black DC... so I just kind of pick whatever pants I want to wear... so black and either green or orange.


----------



## jkc350z

I just picked up some blue sessions pants...what kind of jacket would you guys think would go good with that?


----------



## thtrussiankid01

jkc350z said:


> I just picked up some blue sessions pants...what kind of jacket would you guys think would go good with that?


A hot pink camo pattern

but in all seriousness whatever you want man, its youre outfit and style


----------



## jkc350z

I was thinkin about hot pink camo tho....haha jk

Yah I know...I am not big on big bright colors, so when I am mixing things it looks crazy. But I want to try something different. Thinkin of that green/blue combo.


----------



## Leo

I don't really have a theme. This year I just by chance ended up with half black/white bindings, boots, and gloves. I've always worn black pants and have a black/white jacket (check my avatar).

I also picked up a green/black Oakley jacket that doesn't match my boots, bindings, or gloves, but I can care less. Sick jacket 

I'm thinking of going with neon green pants though for that jacket.


----------



## Phenom

I don't really think about trying to match anything. I tend to go with red often though because my favorite beanie is red and I only wear a red bandana for my neck/face. That's just because its become almost like a superstition (I'm not gangsta fo lyfe y0 or any stupid shit like that). The hoodie selection is usually just on a whim.


----------



## 51bombed

if i saw you on the mountain with that blue and bright pink camo... id immediately crave bubblicious bubble gum.... like i am right now... damint.


----------



## shreddinitup

Blue, gray, black, and pink (haha yeaah im a girl)


----------



## benxelvin

Black and white.


----------



## EagleTalons

Well right now I wear; red, blue, white, green, black and white! I'm a rainbow and proud of it! My friends can pick me out easily on the slopes and that's one of the main reasons I wear so many colors. Also Whiskey Militia may have had a significant impact on my purchases...


----------



## MistahTaki

red or black beanie, blue jacket, yellow hoodie, orange goggles, metallic gray or yellow pants, white mittens, purple boots, red bindings, green board. yeah...lol


----------



## Noodle

Turquoise pants & lime green jacket


----------



## 51bombed

new back up stick is yellow, blue, black and pink.. might get a little creative with my colors to see how many people stare.
top sheet is the same.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1389.snc4
/164156_10150118358991942_767296941_7489749_3219827_n.jpg


----------



## J2012J

Black and White, with usually a brighter colored under shirt, red or blue.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Ive been rocking snow camo for a couple years but Ive been told I need something new so that I am visible in pictures. Ive got some Bright green pants on the way to take care of this problem.


----------



## snowjab

Plaid, I look like the couch from married with children.


----------



## patongue

Mysticfalcon said:


> Ive been rocking snow camo for a couple years but Ive been told I need something new so that I am visible in pictures. Ive got some Bright green pants on the way to take care of this problem.


LOL. i did have to do a triple take just to make sure that was you I saw.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Just be glad I used a pic where you could see the base of my board.


----------



## MistahTaki

Mysticfalcon said:


> Ive been rocking snow camo for a couple years but Ive been told I need something new so that I am visible in pictures. Ive got some Bright green pants on the way to take care of this problem.


wow, i thought you were behind the tree and your board was just sticking out. you can go elk hunting on your snowboard


----------



## Cobra

Mine are pretty much in the air save for all-red. I think I go for "Hmm, that jacket/pants looks good, why not" more often than some set scheme in all my getups, not just boarding.










Splatter jacket just looked sick and was on sale lol. Gray rides were my noob pants from a few years back, so that kinda defaults. 










I DO want to get some dope gloves like aqua colored Celteks or something of that nature.


----------



## MistahTaki

Cobra said:


> Mine are pretty much in the air save for all-red. I think I go for "Hmm, that jacket/pants looks good, why not" more often than some set scheme in all my getups, not just boarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splatter jacket just looked sick and was on sale lol. Gray rides were my noob pants from a few years back, so that kinda defaults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DO want to get some dope gloves like aqua colored Celteks or something of that nature.


u ride w/out goggles?


----------



## Cobra

MistahTaki said:


> u ride w/out goggles?


Or glasses. I'll admit that if I'm ever in NY area again, where it gets cold as foooook, I would wear something just to avoid freezing my eyes off.


----------



## pixxie stixx

*black and hot pink!*

I have a few things I can mix/match. Burton reversible jacket. one side is black, one side is black with colorful dots. Have the same colorful dots pants. Have a hot pink zebra jacket and pants, and then plain black pants. So I can be head to toe a print or mix and match! A girl's got to have options!


----------



## Mysticfalcon

MistahTaki said:


> wow, i thought you were behind the tree and your board was just sticking out. you can go elk hunting on your snowboard


I do put a lot of effort into keeping the tourists from following me to my best stashes. :thumbsup:
That is a much better reason than elk hunting. There is already an elk farm down the road from me if I want some elk.


----------



## The Last Laugh

I use to rock the stealth ninja look (black pants with a black or grey jacket) but this season I decided to go brighter with a lime green/black jacket with black pants and red pants with a red/black/grey jacket.


----------



## Powder Keg

Right now im riding bright blue pants and a greyish black jacket. But im looking at new pants and jacket to replace my crappy ones. So maybe grey blackish jacket and green pants.


----------



## Teh_SnowNoob

Hey guys, first time on the forum posting  

i was wondering about if my outfit matched: 

red (slight orange) jacket: DC - SERVO STANDARD JKT ATHLETIC RE - Hollywood.se

with neon green pants:

ANALOG - Asset Pnt - Wicked Green - Hollywood.se

p.s they look better when worn in real life


----------



## Jas86

Green helmet, green goggles, green jacket, green board, green bindings.


----------



## MistahTaki

where's the pot of gold


----------



## Powder Keg

MistahTaki said:


> where's the pot of gold


It's hidden under a pile of snow lol.


----------



## MistahTaki

shit

10charlol


----------



## thtrussiankid01

Teh_SnowNoob said:


> Hey guys, first time on the forum posting
> 
> i was wondering about if my outfit matched:
> 
> red (slight orange) jacket: DC - SERVO STANDARD JKT ATHLETIC RE - Hollywood.se
> 
> with neon green pants:
> 
> ANALOG - Asset Pnt - Wicked Green - Hollywood.se
> 
> p.s they look better when worn in real life


this may be a little late but it doesnt matter if youre outfit matches. 2 basic colors always work well though
just do what u like man


----------



## threejane

I wear black pants and a dark brown jacket. Hubby is in black from head to toe, from his helmet down to his boots and board. He's colorblind, so he doesn't care. I broke it up a bit with white boots and pink/white helmet, but I prefer the darker colors...don't show dirts as much!


----------



## CKilger12

although I am new at this i have a black, red and white jacket and black pants..that pants have a little bit of blue in them that matches the board and my bindings are black white and red and kind of match my jacket and my boots are black and red...so a little all over..


----------



## tj_ras

Black hat, any bandana i can grab quick, plaid fur hood jacket, black or olive pants, black boots, white bindingings trying to find a nice pair of white mittens.

edit:
my gear minus pants wich are being washeed,









kinda excited to see how these water proof heeat trapping gloves work, theyre thin wich i like so i an feel the board, still want mittens


----------



## Zak

simple colors for me. I live in a not-so-cold area, so warmth isn't really a problem. If i'm gonna be rockin with my headphones, then i wear my black hoodie with this epic white cross thing on the front (not religious, just looks way cool)
if i'm wearin my hat that i have in my avatar, then it's a green long sleeved shirt, and green camo wraparound stretch bandana thing that i have. (also in avatar)
if it's particularly cold or windy though, i'll just grab my bengals jacket. not too bad unless they're LOSING CONSTANTLY. which they are. 
yeah, black snowpants, boots, and bindings. i don't color match with my board though, too much effort. 

holy shit! i found my exact snowboard, too. my bro got it off ebay for xmas 
Google Image Result for http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk303/jwronski/0%20KK/2010%20DECEMBER/2010-12-05%20Kuba%20Kon/100_6719.jpg took off that flower stomp and put a blue spiked one on. looks much better :thumbsup:


----------



## Droid Axiom

i just wear my favorite colors... black as my base color with teal or and bright variant of blue. Then i mix it up with flashy gloves, dont really worry about matching to my board


----------



## PanHandler

walmart blank beanie
VZ FUBAR goggles
black arctic yowie (not pictured)
Nike CL Down jacket (soo comfy and warm)
32 Pernell pants
Nike ZF1 boots
Some $11 walmart mittens that work AMAZINGLY


----------



## MistahTaki

PanHandler said:


> walmart blank beanie
> VZ FUBAR goggles
> black arctic yowie (not pictured)
> Nike CL Down jacket (soo comfy and warm)
> 32 Pernell pants
> Nike ZF1 boots
> Some $11 walmart mittens that work AMAZINGLY


youre a michelin man!


----------



## PanHandler

hell yeah!

actually the fisheye makes the jacket look more puffy than it really is. still the most comfortable jacket ever ever ever.


----------



## Derek

black and bluee!


----------



## StarCommand

Lately, this:










But I've got a pair of blue pants that I throw into the mix sometimes. The green is my steez, though. Either my black Arc'Teryx or Black "denim" AK depending on how effing cold it is. Matches the Infinity quite well. The Pandora, not so much.  And the Tiffany's blue Nike Zoom Force 1s don't help the color coordination at all.


----------



## MistahTaki

i already posted this but i have to post it again because my gear looks cool like your cat


----------



## MistahTaki

blacknot said:


> I stick with neutrals and do not follow fashion, I follow function. When it comes to riding I rather be comfortable, warm and protected over looking cool. Once you covered your technical aspects of your outfit them a royal blue/green combo is hot right now.


that's why i ride in plastic wrap


----------



## kayin

i wear lots of color..but its not really unique to snowboarding..i wear lots of color in general. just my personality i guess, bright colors make me happy.

here's a pic from last weekend to give you an idea..the pants are borrowed from a buddy cause they matched my jacket perfectly haha. usually they are orange


















and one from earlier this season


----------



## MistahTaki

are those pants you borrowed the DC Banshee in boysenberry?


----------



## kayin

negative...they are burton cargo i believe they call it vivid violet.


----------



## Jakey

My general rule is low key colours unless your good. I try to keep my colours cool but not too loud. If you look like a pro with all your swanky bright colours yet your a noob at snowboarding well you just look a prat...


----------



## itzzzberny

Jakey said:


> My general rule is low key colours unless your good. I try to keep my colours cool but not too loud. If you look like a pro with all your swanky bright colours yet your a noob at snowboarding well you just look a prat...


One huge advantage of wearing colors (pro/advanced/intermediate/beginners) it makes you easy to spot. Finding people in your group, or them finding you,is a lot easier when you have colors in your outfit. TBH i think its a good idea for beginners to wear bright colors (kind of like reflectors), so you can spot them easily and avoid them. 

BTW when you see a "noob" on the hill w/ that new expensive flashy jacket/pants/boot/board. remember that they might be working people and they deserve to buy what they please with their hard earned money. Maybe they like dressing up for snowboarding more than actually snowboarding :dunno:
Haters hate usually cause they don't have what they want.:cheeky4:
If you see them around just give them props on their gear or keep it to yourself...

Everyone was a "noob" at one point...


----------



## Jakey

itzzzberny said:


> One huge advantage of wearing colors (pro/advanced/intermediate/beginners) it makes you easy to spot. Finding people in your group, or them finding you,is a lot easier when you have colors in your outfit. TBH i think its a good idea for beginners to wear bright colors (kind of like reflectors), so you can spot them easily and avoid them.
> 
> BTW when you see a "noob" on the hill w/ that new expensive flashy jacket/pants/boot/board. remember that they might be working people and they deserve to buy what they please with their hard earned money. Maybe they like dressing up for snowboarding more than actually snowboarding :dunno:
> Haters hate usually cause they don't have what they want.:cheeky4:
> If you see them around just give them props on their gear or keep it to yourself...
> 
> Everyone was a "noob" at one point...


I'm not a great snowboarder or anything far from it sorry if my post sounded up my own arse wasn't intentional. 

Yeah my friend wears a bright yellow jacket and green and yellow pants and I can always find him so it's useful whereas I just blend in. 

I just think if you look the part you should be able to board the part. It's not like I take the piss or anything. Just what I think.


----------

